# Star Trek : Into Darkness Home video release on 9/10/13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Full size screen caps below


*Spoiler* 
















*Spoiler* 















*Spoiler* 














DIRECTOR J.J. ABRAMS’ WORLDWIDE BLOCKBUSTER SETS A COURSE FOR BLU-RAY™, BLU-RAY 3D™ AND DVD
SEPTEMBER 10, 2013



STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS





Global Hit Debuts Three Weeks Early on Digital August 20th





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – Lauded by critics as “a sleek, thrilling epic” (Owen Gleiberman, Entertainment Weekly), “a clever, exhilarating action adventure” (Claudia Puig, USA Today) and “stratospherically entertaining” (Peter Travers, Rolling Stone), director J.J. Abrams’ phenomenal global sensation STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS makes its highly-anticipated debut on Blu-ray, Blu-ray 3D, DVD and On Demand on September 10, 2013 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. Fans can be the first to own the film on Digital when it arrives three weeks early on August 20th. Boasting “spectacular visual effects” (Steven Rea, Philadelphia Inquirer) and “one of the best villains in recent memory” (Joe Neumaier, New York Daily News) STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS delighted audiences around the world, earning a coveted A CinemaScore.

"I'm excited for viewers at home to check out Star Trek Into Darkness on Blu-ray and DVD," said J.J. Abrams. "They did a great job and I'm thrilled with how everything looks and sounds. We also have some really fun behind-the-scenes special features that we shot on the Red and created entirely in-house at Bad Robot. They really look amazing and unlike anything I've seen on DVD or Blu-ray before." Abrams added "I hope fans enjoy seeing the process that went into making the movie and the truly amazing work of our most spectacular cast and crew." 

The STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS Blu-ray/DVD and Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD combo packs with UltraViolet™ are bursting with behind-the-scenes material detailing how the filmmakers delivered a rousing epic filled with both spectacle and soul. For the first time, the special features included in the combo packs were produced entirely by Abrams'
Bad Robot Productions and captured in spectacular high quality on Red Epic cameras for a uniquely intimate perspective of the filmmakers' process. 

Written by Roberto Orci, Alex Kurtzman and Damon Lindelof, the film follows the crew of the Enterprise as a shocking act of terror on Earth sends them on a manhunt to capture an unstoppable force of destruction and bring those responsible to justice. STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS features an outstanding ensemble cast including John Cho, Benedict Cumberbatch, Alice Eve, Bruce Greenwood, Simon Pegg, Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto, Zoe Saldana, Karl Urban, Peter Weller and Anton Yelchin.



STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pack

The STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 7.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a digital copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition



· Creating the Red Planet – Experience the creation of a never-before-seen alien world, as featured in the action-packed opening sequence of the film.



· Attack on Starfleet – Go behind the scenes with the cast and filmmakers and witness the creation of the shocking attack on Starfleet Headquarters.



· The Klingon Home World – Discover the stunning world of Kronos, and see how the filmmakers reinvented the Klingons for a new generation.



· The Enemy of My Enemy – Find out how, and why, the identity of the film’s true villain was kept a mystery to the very end.



· Ship to Ship – An in-depth and thrilling look at the filming of the iconic space jump sequence, which both defied the laws of physics and pushed the limits of visual effects.



· Brawl by the Bay – Sit in with Zachary Quinto and Benedict Cumberbatch as they revisit their intense preparation for the film’s breathtaking climax.



· Continuing the Mission – An inspiring look at the partnership between the film’s crew and the organization that assists returning veterans to find meaningful ways to contribute on the home front.



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD Combo Pack

The STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS Blu-ray 3D combo pack includes all of the above, as well as the film in high definition and 3D on a disc presented in 1080p high definition with English 7.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. 



STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

here's the official cover art for the 2D and 3D combo packs


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im surprised how fast even the blockbuster movies like this are now being released to video. I saw it opening night in the theaters and still look forward to seeing it again at home


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, I remember when they were 6 mo to a year from when they opened in the theaters. now they're like 3 months or even a little less from opening. Avengers was still in my theaters when it hit blu lol


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't wait for this one,it maybe the first 3-d title I get.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Join Director J.J. Abrams, Co-Producer/Writer Roberto Orci and Visual Effects Supervisor Roger Guyett in a LIVE Tweet Along celebrating the digital release of the global sensation, Star Trek Into Darkness. Fans around the world can explore the final frontier by watching and tweeting tonight at 7:30 pm PST/10:30 PM EST. 



To join the fun, just start watching your digital copy of the highly-anticipated film available now exclusively for digital download. Then hit the play button at 7:30 pm PST/10:30 PM EST tonight and start tweeting. Visit http://j.mp/StarTrekTweetAlong and tweet #StarTrekTweetAlong!



Written by Roberto Orci, Alex Kurtzman and Damon Lindelof, the film follows the crew of the Enterprise as a shocking act of terror on Earth sends them on a manhunt to capture an unstoppable force of destruction and bring those responsible to justice. STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS features an outstanding ensemble cast including John Cho, Benedict Cumberbatch, Alice Eve, Bruce Greenwood, Simon Pegg, Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto, Zoe Saldana, Karl Urban, Peter Weller and Anton Yelchin.



Now available for digital download at http://j.mp/iTunesTrekTweetAlong, STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS debuts on Blu-ray, Blu-ray 3D and DVD September 10.



WHEN: Tonight - Thursday, August 22 at 7:30PM PST/10:30PM EST

WHERE: http://j.mp/StarTrekTweetAlong

#StarTrekTweetAlong


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw the movie in 3D at the theater but I didn't get much out of it (the 3d part that is). I will buy the DVD no doubt but 3D, I can skip. The movie was great and I will keep it for it's content.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> I saw the movie in 3D at the theater but I didn't get much out of it (the 3d part that is). I will buy the DVD no doubt but 3D, I can skip. The movie was great and I will keep it for it's content.


people still buy dvds??


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> people still buy dvds??


lol. yes. .People like me.. lol

I will upgrade to the latest oppo 103 soon. Most likely this upcoming holiday season! 

I did enjoy the movie just not sure if the 3d is worth it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> lol. yes. .People like me.. lol
> 
> I will upgrade to the latest oppo 103 soon. Most likely this upcoming holiday season!
> 
> I did enjoy the movie just not sure if the 3d is worth it.


yeah, the 3D was so so. but def get the 2d blu-ray the difference in quality is so stunning it's no comparison between the DVD and the Blu.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Fine I will pass on the 3-D version. We bought The Amazing Spider-Man 3-D bluray,bluray,DVD combo for $10 at BB this weekend the picture went back and forth bright and dim. Drove me crazy so I don't need no stinking 3-D anyways.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I cannot wait for this to be released!! I been wanting to watch it since its release and now only few more weeks!!

Thanks for the awesome review ; Blind purchase for me


----------

